# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Hcg Pregnyl ????

## funbos

hey IMO its fake
box, paper shet and this plastic form are exactly the same as in pregnyl ( made for polish market ) i saw before ( you can find here post with reall pregnyl http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=208565 ).
this pregnyl have black leters not blue on smaller amp and leters have shitty look and there is no organon logo. I think its fake ( i dont have this from pharmacy ) but maybe.....
Michael and Judge now it yours turn  :Hmmmm:

----------


## MAXIMA5

That does look different than my Pregnyl, but the amps look the same. The labels just look different.
Who would go through the trouble of counterfeiting HCG ? It's pretty cheap. Probably not worth the trouble.

----------


## MichaelCC

Agree with MAXIMA5, HCG is not worth of faking, but what makes me worry is, I've never seen HCG or something else from Organon without logo on it.
Amp with water hasn't logo on the label (usually), but powder amp has ALWAYS logo on it....
So this is what makes me worry ...
BTW - text on the label is in Polish language, am I right ?

----------


## funbos

yep bro its polish. And amp with water should be with blue letters not black ...

----------


## Geriguy

> yep bro its polish. And amp with water should be with blue letters not black ...


Hey Bro! I wrote you a PM

----------


## funbos

> Hey Bro! I wrote you a PM


thx m8 i was read it  :Smilie:  put your pic here i think you are wright this pregnyl is legit ...

----------


## dr.dose

This pregnyl is new and legit, the Greek one has the same label format now also. It is 100% real. Just new style labels

----------


## Bizz

> This pregnyl is new and legit, the Greek one has the same label format now also. It is 100% real. Just new style labels


maybe im late but welcome dr.dose, i know you from another forum :Wink/Grin: thanks for your help!

Bizz

----------

